# Can my dog get sick from eating a mouse?



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I posted about my dog chasing around with a mouse. She finally came in. I don't know if she ate it or what. It is dark out. I just gave her a shower and we gave her fresh water. Anyway, can she get anything from a mouse? She is up to date on her shots and is on heartworm and may still have some anti-flea in her skin (that stuff you put on their neck-can't think of the name of it).


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Snuggles said:


> I posted about my dog chasing around with a mouse. She finally came in. I don't know if she ate it or what. It is dark out. I just gave her a shower and we gave her fresh water. Anyway, can she get anything from a mouse? She is up to date on her shots and is on heartworm and may still have some anti-flea in her skin (that stuff you put on their neck-can't think of the name of it).


I wouldn't worry about it. Dogs have been killing mice and rats for centuries. There are things they can catch. But chances are not great.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I hope not. Now I am getting worried about her catching something and also giving it to the other dog. The Pomeranian is my hunter. My little Yorky/Llapsa/Pekineese is not.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I would read about and watch for tapeworms. The life cycle of the tapeworm requires that the dog eat an infected flea. Since most wild mice are probably flea-infested and most fleas carry the tapeworm (in a different stage than the dog), your dog will probably get tapeworm if it actually ate the mouse. Not to worry, though - tapeworm is pretty common and easily treatable. It could take several weeks for the worm(s) to mature, so don't expect to see anything soon.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Well on top of this, she killed a ground squirrel today. I can't protect her from our backyard. Gad, she is a hunter and fast too.


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

The biggest concern with rodents is rabies. If your dog has a current vaccine, I wouldn't worry. Of course there is tapeworm but that is a simple treatment.

Keep an eye on your dog. They have been eating rodents for centuries with no major issues. I am sure the pup will be fine.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I hope she doesn't even get worms. I heard that they can be on your furniture and such. Yuck


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Snuggles said:


> I hope she doesn't even get worms. I heard that they can be on your furniture and such. Yuck


While tape worms are possible. I would not lose sleep over it. Over the years I could not begin to tell you the rodents and such my dogs have killed and or eaten.

I also would not worry about rabies, unless your dog is not vaccinated. 

Rodents are not big carriers of rabies. 

As a state licensed nuisance wildlife trapper, the only critters I have to follow rabies protocol with are Raccoons, foxes, skunks, and feral cats, and bobcats.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Johnny. You made me feel better. I will keep an eye on her though (like I wouldn't). LOL


----------

